# Forum/Cycling Acronyms and Abbreviations



## Shaun (21 Aug 2007)

Since this is Beginners and a good few people here will likely be just starting out with cycling, and perhaps even forum chatting, I thought it might be a good idea to compile a list of commonly used acronyms that you might expect to find on CycleChat:

*AAMOF* - As a matter of fact
*AASHTA* - as always Sheldon has the answer
*ACF* - Another cycling forum
*AFAIC* - As far as I'm concerned
*AFAICT* - As far as I can tell
*AFAIK* - As far as I know
*ASJT - *Another Subtle Joke Trampled 
*ASL* - Advanced stop lines
*BR* - BikeRadar.com
*BRB* - Be right back
*BSO* - Bike shaped object
*BTSIDIGTTS* - been there seen it done it got the tee shirt
*BTW* - By the way
*C+* - Cycling Plus
*CTC* - CTC
*FWIW-* For what it's worth
*FYI* - For your information
*HTH* - Hope this helps
*IIRC* - If I remember correctly
*IKWUM* - I know what you mean
*IME* - In my experience
*IMHO* - In my humble opinion
*IOW* - In other words
*ITYFIABMCTT *- I Think You'll Find It's A Bit More Complicated Than That
*KWIM* - Know what I mean
*LBS* - Local bike shop
*LOL* - Lots of laughs / Laughing out loud / Laughing on-line
*MTB* - Mountain Bike
*NN2R* - No need to reply
*NSFW* - Not safe for work
*OMFG* - Oh my f***ing god!
*OP* - Original post / Original poster (First post in a thread / Person who posted it)
*OT* - Off topic (a thread that doesn't match the content of the forum/site)
*OTOH* - On the other hand
*PMSL* - Peeing myself laughing
*RLJ* - Red light jumper
*ROFL* - Rolling on floor laughing
*ROFLMAO* - Rolling on floor laughing my ass off
*RTFM* - Read the f***ing manual
*SMIDSY* - Sorry mate I didn't see you
*STW* - Single track world
*TBH* - To be honest
*TIA* - thanks in advance
*TNX* or *TXS* - Thanks
*TTFN* - Ta-ta for now
*UKMTB* - UK MTB Forums
*WTG* - Way to go
*WVM* - White van man
*YACF* - Yet Another Cycling Forum
*YSR* - Yeah, sure, right
*FFS* - For f**ks sake
*WTF* - What the f**k


----------



## Keith Oates (21 Aug 2007)

IIRC = If I remember correctly


----------



## Aperitif (21 Aug 2007)

bonj is going to get you for IKWUM!


----------



## mosschops2 (21 Aug 2007)

Also used (I'm sure there are others - but just to put my twopenneth in!)

IIRC - If I Recall Correctly
RTFM - Read the f***ing manual
IME - In my experience


----------



## Aperitif (21 Aug 2007)

Keith Oates said:


> IIRC = If I remember correctly



Always makes me think of the Ilford Independents Road Club for some strange reason...


----------



## Aperitif (21 Aug 2007)

Oh - and LBS


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Aug 2007)

must try and get more kwim in


----------



## Paulus (21 Aug 2007)

WTF used to be commonly used


----------



## Smeggers (21 Aug 2007)

SMIDSY - "sorry mate i didnt see you"


----------



## HJ (21 Aug 2007)

Aperitif said:


> Oh - and LBS



Local Bike Shop, took days to figure out what it meant...


----------



## palinurus (21 Aug 2007)

WVM: White van man
POB: What does this stand for anyway? I favour Pedestrian on Bike.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Aug 2007)

POB: Pi$$ off bo££ockbrain?

(Soapbox only)


----------



## Peyote (22 Aug 2007)

MTB - Mountain Bike


----------



## rustychisel (22 Aug 2007)

NOS - new old stock
JRA - just riding along


----------



## Peyote (22 Aug 2007)

OEM - Original Equipment Manufacture. 

The components, forks, wheels etc... that come on off-the-shelf bikes. Often (but not always) they tend to be of inferior quality to that of the items brought separately. Check out Marzocchi's suspension forks, the MZ range are OEM, the MX are their 'buy separately' equivalent. Shimano components seem to be the same though you don't get the box or fitting instructions with the OEM stuff.


----------



## Desert Orchid (22 Aug 2007)

and SWALK and NORWICH from a totally different type of post !!


----------



## mosschops2 (22 Aug 2007)

What's NORWICH?? (Or shouldn't I ask??!!)


----------



## Desert Orchid (22 Aug 2007)

Don't ask !!


----------



## Peyote (22 Aug 2007)

(k) Nickers Off Ready When I Come Home!


----------



## mosschops2 (22 Aug 2007)

Ta Peyote!! I couldn't see much sense in googling it!!


----------



## Elmer Fudd (22 Aug 2007)

I'm fed up trying to figure this one out, but I don't live darn sarfff.
*ASL* ?


----------



## Dayvo (22 Aug 2007)

To absolutely no one in particular: see you next Tuesday! 

Oh, how childish!


----------



## Peyote (22 Aug 2007)

Elmer Fudd said:


> I'm fed up trying to figure this one out, but I don't live darn sarfff.
> *ASL* ?



ASL - Advanced Stop Line - When you come darn sarfff sometimes you'll find a bit of tarmac at the front of traffic lights separated by two stop lines, the tarmac usually has picture of bicycle in it. The ASL is the one that cyclists (should) adhere to, everyone else (should) heed the former one.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (22 Aug 2007)

Peyote said:


> ASL - Advanced Stop Line - When you come darn sarfff sometimes you'll find a bit of tarmac at the front of traffic lights separated by two stop lines, the tarmac usually has picture of bicycle in it. The ASL is the one that cyclists (should) adhere to, everyone else (should) heed the former one.


Cheers Peyote. Can put the aspirins away now, headache gone !


----------



## mosschops2 (22 Aug 2007)

There are a good few in the Midlands too! Did they not make it up the A1??


----------



## Elmer Fudd (22 Aug 2007)

mosschops2 said:


> There are a good few in the Midlands too! Did they not make it up the A1??


Errr, not sure, I felt a lot safer riding round Redditch / Worcestershire (have them there but didn't know they were called ASL's) before I moved up to Durham. Rather than use the roads round here I tend to use the pavement (giving way to pedestrians of course !). I will say that round Co. Durham they do have a pretty good cycle network system though !


----------



## DLB (22 Aug 2007)

DRTRL - don't ride through red lights.

well it does get written enough on this forum!


----------



## Will1985 (22 Aug 2007)

Whatabout other forums?
You could add BR, C+, STW


----------



## palinurus (22 Aug 2007)

And ACF


----------



## purpleR (22 Aug 2007)

BDC = bottom dead centre


----------



## Elmer Fudd (22 Aug 2007)

FFFF = 3rd puncture with no repair kit and you've used your 2 spares.


----------



## purpleR (22 Aug 2007)

is there something you want to talk about, elmer?


----------



## Elmer Fudd (22 Aug 2007)

purpleR said:


> is there something you want to talk about, elmer?


Yes, Have you got a couple of hours ? 3 punctures in 1 day, " no love I don't need me puncture repair kit" an hour later...................bollix. Nice walk home


----------



## Twenty Inch (23 Aug 2007)

TLA - Three-Letter Acronym

which itself is AUA - Another Unnecessary Acronym.


----------



## haggard rider (23 Aug 2007)

GAFMO - please expedite


----------



## MartinC (24 Aug 2007)

MHSML - My helmet saved my life.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (24 Aug 2007)

User76 said:


> Swmbo?


She Who Must Be Obeyed


----------



## longers (24 Aug 2007)

Elmer Fudd said:


> She Who Must Be Obeyed




or as Brock said - She With Monday Beer Order.


----------



## Big Bren (28 Aug 2007)

Elmer Fudd said:


> I'm fed up trying to figure this one out, but I don't live darn sarfff.
> *ASL* ?



In internet chatroom parlance, ASL also means - age, sex, location? The opening gambit of sex-pests everywhere!

Bren


----------



## Keith Oates (28 Aug 2007)

Is that why so many drivers misunderstand why they are there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mortiroloboy (29 Aug 2007)

Not forgetting the classic LOB = Load of bo**ocks!


----------



## Yorkshireman (29 Aug 2007)

Have we had BSO (Bike Shaped Object), And CTC http://www.ctc.org.uk/ ?


----------



## Blue (5 Sep 2007)

The next time a WVM shouts a load of Ba//s to you, just say YAH to everything.

(you ar@e hole)


----------



## purpleR (7 Sep 2007)

How about MHSML!!


(my helmet saved my life)


----------



## purpleR (7 Sep 2007)

Oh, sorry MartinC - you got there before me. 

D'oh.


----------



## trustysteed (8 Sep 2007)

ffs, I can't believe no-one's mentioned FFS!


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Sep 2007)

WTF-what the f&*%$
WWJD-what would Jesus do?
WWFDD-what would Fred Dibnah do?
FOAD-what you want glaikit bawheid WVMs to do
MBR printed a handy list several issues back IIRC.


----------



## 515mm (16 Sep 2007)

Popular phrase down here - 

There We Are Then. 

Usually used in response to a bloody stupid statement. 

Probably doesn't count as an acronym though.......


----------



## domtyler (16 Sep 2007)

Big Bren said:


> In internet chatroom parlance, ASL also means - age, sex, location? The opening gambit of sex-pests everywhere!
> 
> Bren



Thought you might know that one!!


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Sep 2007)

Your Mileage May Vary.
Meaning not 100% factual, might work differently for you, sort of thing I imagine.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (21 Sep 2007)

palinurus said:


> WVM: White van man
> POB: What does this stand for anyway? I favour Pedestrian on Bike.



I call them "pedalestrians".


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Sep 2007)

GAS-gear acquisition syndrome
SMDSY-sorry mate didn't see you (popular with WVMs)


----------



## LordoftheTeapot (25 Sep 2007)

lol = lots of loonies


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2007)

515mm said:


> Popular phrase down here -
> 
> There We Are Then.
> 
> ...



I like it, it's the opposite of an acronym - is there a word for it?

Like See You Next Tuesday !


----------



## mickle (27 Oct 2007)

*SLR* Shi**no Linear Response
*SPD* Shi**no Peddling Dynamics
*STI* Shi**no Total Integration
*WTB* Wilderness Trail Bikes
*XT* Cross Terrain
*XTR* Cross Terrain Race
*BCD* Bolt Circle Diameter
*MTB* Mountain Bike
*ATB* All Terrain Bike 
*OS* Over Size
*OE* and *OEM* Original Equipment (for Manufacturer)
*BSD* Bead Seat Diameter

*PTFE* PolyTetraFlouroEthylene or 'Teflon'


----------



## bonj2 (30 Oct 2007)

I've always wondered why "MTB" is used. Surely Moun-Tain isn't two words, is it...could it be 'multi' terrain bike?


----------



## Peyote (30 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> I've always wondered why "MTB" is used. Surely Moun-Tain isn't two words, is it...could it be 'multi' terrain bike?



Once upon a time Mountain Bike-type bikes were marketed as ATBs, All Terrain Bikes, so your Multi Terrain Bikes does make sense.

MBUK still uses MB as an abreviation of Mountain Bike, though it's sister mag, What MTB uses MTB. Must get quite confusing for those new to this kind of thing!


----------



## Peyote (30 Oct 2007)

Just remembered another, SUB, used to sell £50 MTBs in the back of the Sunday Supplements:

SUB - Sports Utility Bike 

Made me laugh anyway.


----------



## mickle (30 Oct 2007)

Mt. is an accepted abrv. of 'Mountain', take a look at a map. 

Ideally one which features mountains.


----------



## bonj2 (30 Oct 2007)

mickle said:


> Mt. is an accepted abrv. of 'Mountain', take a look at a map.
> 
> Ideally one which features mountains.



Isn't that to mark the TOP of the mountain, and it's the contours that mark the mountain itself? i.e. "Mt. Snowdon" - that would therefore stand for "Mount", not mount_ain_. Which is placed with a little triangle at the highest point i.e. the summit with a number in feet as to how high it is, along with the "Mt. Snowdon" text, etc.?

Although I realise I must be talking to an expert here, what with the amount of mountains you've got in York...


----------



## mickle (30 Oct 2007)

[Bonj opens mouth, lets stomach rumble] Isn't that to mark the TOP of the mountain, and it's the contours that mark the mountain itself? i.e. "Mt. Snowdon" - that would therefore stand for "Mount", not mount_ain_. Which is placed with a little triangle at the highest point i.e. the summit with a number in feet as to how high it is, along with the "Mt. Snowdon" text, etc.? [Close mouth]

[Bonj burps] Although I realise I must be talking to an expert here, what with the amount of mountains you've got in York...  [little bit of sick in mouth]


Yeeeeeeessssss. And all that would change the _ABBREVIATION_ in what way.


----------



## bonj2 (30 Oct 2007)

It doesn't. Mt is an abbreviation of Mount, it's never used as an abbreviation for "mountain". You don't ride a Mount Bike. The fact that Mount is a shortened form of the word Mountain doesn't mean the abbreviation for Mount 'might aswell' also be an abbreviation for Mountain aswell. The fact is, they've used the letters "Mt" because they are the first few letters of the word - it's an abbreviation for _Mount_ - it is used on maps when _naming_ a mountain. Not just to indicate that there's a mountain there.
MTB stands for Multi Terrain Bike - what's confusing you is just that the letters sound a bit like the start of the syllables of the popular synonym "Mountain Bike" - but that doesn't mean the TLA is a shortened form of that synonym.


----------



## mickle (30 Oct 2007)

W
H
A
T

E
V
E
R


----------



## spandex (30 Oct 2007)

sorry bonj but im with mickle on this one he is right.

AND what has TLA (Temporal Logic of Actions) got to with this?

MT = mount = mountain so MT = mountain simple.


----------



## mickle (30 Oct 2007)

I'll give you that quid tomorrow Spondex.


----------



## spandex (30 Oct 2007)

mickle your not suppose to say that out loud!


----------



## cake (8 Nov 2007)

bonj said:


> MTB stands for Multi Terrain Bike...



Can't we just think of MTB as standing for 'Mountain(ous) Terrain Bike' and all be friends...

That's what I have always thought it was, given its origins as 'ATB', with the acronym then changed to accomodate the acceptance into modern parlance of 'Mountain Bike'.

just my TPW (two pence worth),


Cake


----------



## Elmer Fudd (8 Nov 2007)

cake said:


> just my TPW (two pence worth),
> 
> 
> Cake


Tuppence is one word, so shouldn't that be TW ??  

JMTK (Just My Thin King !)


----------



## cake (8 Nov 2007)

Elmer Fudd said:


> Tuppence is one word...



I'm afraid I'm not old enough to use quaint terms like 'tuppence' 


Maybe I should have said 'TNPW' (Two *New* Pence Worth)...


Cake


----------



## dondare (11 Nov 2007)

An acronym has to be a set of initials that make a word, not just a set of initials. 
(So PART could stand for Pendantic Anally Retentive Twat.
For instance.)


----------



## Shaun (12 Nov 2007)

dondare said:


> An acronym has to be a set of initials that make a word, not just a set of initials.
> (So PART could stand for Pendantic Anally Retentive Twat.
> For instance.)



I never realised it had to from a word, or be a pronounceable abbreviation:

Word or name that is formed by joining the first letters (or the first few letters) of a series of words. For example, DOS is the acronym for Disk Operating System. An acronym is pronounceable, whereas many other abbreviations are not.​
Am I the only one who's been making this mistake for years?


----------



## darksmaster923 (12 Dec 2007)

QFT = Quoted for the Truth


----------



## Zoom (6 Jan 2008)

BTSIDIGTTS (been there seen it done it got the tee shirt)
TIA (thanks in advance)
IANAL (I am not a lawyer) 

has anyone mentioned AASHTA?
(as always Sheldon has the answer; 
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/
tells you all you need to know about taking bikes to bit and putting them together and replies to technical queries on forums will often direct you there)


----------



## simonali (6 Jan 2008)

dondare said:



> An acronym has to be a set of initials that make a word, not just a set of initials.



I wuz gonna say that. Therefore TLA stands for three letter abbreviation sometimes (most of the time?). Those computer geeks have a lot to answer for (I believe it wwere they who coined the phrase). RAM=3 letter acronym, CPU=3 letter abbr.


----------



## fishheads (8 Feb 2008)

how do i get my picture to show on the left? i have uploaded one but it doesnt show???? thx


----------



## Will1985 (6 Mar 2008)

I just learnt *BSO* on a thread in commuting -* Bicycle Shaped Object*


----------



## Robster (24 Jun 2008)

mickle said:


> *BSD* Bead Seat Diameter



Has that got something to do with Taxi drivers?


----------



## inspiration_is_cultivated (19 Jul 2008)

NFW = No ****ing Way


----------



## atbman (8 Sep 2008)

A - alphabetic
C - code
R - reminders
O - of
N - names
Y - you
M - memorise


----------



## jimboalee (2 Oct 2008)

BSA - Birmingham Small Arms,

or 

Bloody Sore Arse


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Oct 2008)

FOAD - You have annoyed me intensely. Kindly go away and trouble me no more. Ever.
WTF - I don't understand
S+M - Sausages and Mash, presumably. Or I'm in for a nasty shock next weekend


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Oct 2008)

Most of us are a damn sight more childish than that!
*flicks chewing gum at User76 with ruler*


----------



## jimboalee (6 Oct 2008)

On a lonely early morn,
Before the sunrise brings the dawn,
Schrödinger is up and on his bike.
I know his thoughts, I do alike.

A signal turns RED to his astound,
But he is the only soul around…
Does he stop, or does he go?
Take a guess, you’ll never know.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (6 Oct 2008)

User76 said:


> POTATO = People Over Thirty Acting Twenty One
> 
> Although I am sure that no-one on here could be accused of this


----------



## Carwash (6 Oct 2008)

jimboalee said:


> On a lonely early morn,
> Before the sunrise brings the dawn,
> Schrödinger is up and on his bike.
> I know his thoughts, I do alike.
> ...



He does both, of course!

Very nice verse, BTW!


----------



## jimboalee (19 Oct 2008)

Once upon a time, the ATB and MTB were called "Trackers".
Gents 26" or youths 24" with small chainrings and the largest sprocket you could fit on a Sturmey AW3. Twist grip changer.
Cowhorns, or better still, MotoX bars with an alum shim. No front brake.

NICE = No Internal Combustion Engine.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (7 Nov 2008)

jimboalee said:


> On a lonely early morn,
> Before the sunrise brings the dawn,
> Schrödinger is up and on his bike.
> I know his thoughts, I do alike.
> ...


But where's his cat during all this?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Nov 2008)

Love it. Now this is my kind of humour. 



jimboalee said:


> On a lonely early morn,
> Before the sunrise brings the dawn,
> Schrödinger is up and on his bike.
> I know his thoughts, I do alike.
> ...


----------



## Nik (21 Nov 2008)

M8 =MATE
RU OK? =ARE YOU OK?
T2U L8R = TALK TO YOU LATER 
TAFKAP = THE ARTIST FORMELY KNOWN AS PRINCE


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Sep 2009)

Surprised LMFAO hasn't come up....


----------



## Slim (1 Sep 2009)

Updated version of RTFM...

JFGI - Just F***ing Google It

Especially applies to a member of our team who bought an Apple Mac 'cos it "looks nice". The fact that he knows absolutely f***all about Macs and their systems didn't stop him. Now he pesters the rest of us whenever he gets stuck (often!!!).


----------



## philipbh (2 Sep 2009)

*The End of the Local Bike Shop*

According to some cycle to work type supplement in a recent Cycling Plus - our local bike shops are referred to as IBDs - *I*ndependant *B*ike *D*ealers


----------



## jeltz (2 Sep 2009)

NOB - Numpty on bike
IGMC - I'll get my coat
TLA - Three letter acronym


----------



## Theseus (2 Sep 2009)

ETLA - Extended Three Letter Acronym


----------



## garrilla (2 Sep 2009)

A whole 10 pages on this thread and nobody did n+1

n+1 = the number of bikes that most cyclists desire where n is the number they currently have


----------



## jimboalee (2 Sep 2009)

garrilla said:


> A whole 10 pages on this thread and nobody did n+1
> 
> n+1 = the number of bikes that most cyclists desire where n is the number they currently have



That is mathematics and PURE LOGIC.

It doesn't belong here.


----------



## garrilla (2 Sep 2009)

jimboalee said:


> That is mathematics and PURE LOGIC.
> 
> It doesn't belong here.



There is also FOJ, but I can't remember what thats for again


----------



## Bman (11 Sep 2009)

Heres some more. Ok there not entirely cycling related, but I can see some of them being used once in a while:

N1 = Nice One
FTW = For The Win
WP = Well Played
IANAL = I Am Not A Lawyer
AFK = Away From Keyboard (possible use in Chatbox?)

LOL meaning "Laughing on-line" is a new one on me! LOL!
and IMHO has always meant "In My Honest Opinion" for me.


----------



## top-tube (11 Sep 2009)

GIRUY - Scots: exclamation. Literal translation 'Get it right up ye'
FRO - Yorkshire: Leave and do not darken my door again. Literal translation 'F*** Right Off'


----------



## Randochap (11 Sep 2009)

And how can any bike forum get on without the acronym HTFU?


----------



## killiekosmos (31 Mar 2010)

top-tube said:


> GIRUY - Scots: exclamation. Literal translation 'Get it right up ye'
> FRO - Yorkshire: Leave and do not darken my door again. Literal translation 'F*** Right Off'



And its West of Scotland version GIRFUY


----------



## hotmetal (6 Jul 2010)

dondare said:


> (So PART could stand for Pendantic Anally Retentive Twat. For instance.)



So, just to be a PART of this thread, I wish to point out that the word is, in fact, PEDANTIC without the extra N. I know how to spell it cos I am it!  (Well, pedantic at least. I'd stop short of applying the rest of it to myself!)

PS CBA* 2 read every page, have we had SWMBO† yet?

* Can't be arsed
† She who must be obeyed


----------



## dragon72 (6 Jul 2010)

hotmetal said:


> So, just to be a PART of this thread, I wish to point out that the word is, in fact, PEDANTIC without the extra N. I know how to spell it cos I am it!  (Well, pedantic at least. I'd stop short of applying the rest of it to myself!)



^ FFIHLS - Fell for it hook, line and sinker.


----------



## hotmetal (7 Jul 2010)

dragon72 said:


> ^ FFIHLS - Fell for it hook, line and sinker.



Touché!


----------



## benb (12 Jul 2010)

rich p said:


> I like it, it's the opposite of an acronym - is there a word for it?
> 
> Like See You Next Tuesday !



Backronym, I think


----------



## benb (12 Jul 2010)

jimboalee said:


> On a lonely early morn,
> Before the sunrise brings the dawn,
> Schrödinger is up and on his bike.
> I know his thoughts, I do alike.
> ...



In fact, he is in a superposition of doing both, until we look to see. Then the waveforms collapse and he "chooses" whether he ran the light or not.


----------



## benb (12 Jul 2010)

None of those, except SMIDSY, are acronyms; they're initialisms.

You have to be able to say it as a word for it to be an acronym.
RADAR is an acronym
CIA is an initialism


----------



## mik (27 Jul 2010)

http://www.dailypeloton.com/cyclegloss.asp

this is a link to another glossery of terms....sadly not as colourful as this one though


----------



## vorsprung (29 Jul 2010)

A to Z of Audax Riding


----------



## Dunbar (3 Aug 2010)

I thought Bren should have followed her explanation of ASL with 'DAMHIKT'. 

But someone guessed?

And I always thought MTB stood for Motor Torpedo Boat. DAMWITT... 

John


----------



## zoso7 (1 Sep 2010)

FCN?


----------



## HLaB (1 Sep 2010)

zoso7 said:


> FCN?



The Federation of Canadian Naturists (warning may not be sfw)


----------



## StewartR (24 Sep 2010)

FUCT: Failed Under Controlled Testing


----------



## Globalti (4 Dec 2010)

Ha ha! Eight pages and you all missed:

*YGM*: You've Got Mail


----------



## Russell Allen (1 Feb 2011)

Two of My favorites*

SWMBO - *she who must be obeyed*
FUBAR - *F****D up beyond all recognition*

*Russell*






*


----------



## smithyandco (2 Feb 2011)

*AAAAAA - * _Association_ for the Abolition of Abused Abbreviations and Asinine _Acronyms (or a scouse starter motor)


_


----------



## ohnovino (2 Feb 2011)

*ASBOOBSO* - Anti-social behaviour order on bicycle shaped object.

Sadly sums up about 75% of Liverpool's cyclists.


----------



## GeoffCapes (27 Apr 2011)

BOBFOC = Body Off Baywatch, Face Off Crimewatch


----------



## majestic (17 May 2011)

FNG F***ing new guy


----------



## samid (17 May 2011)

What, nobody mentioned PITA yet ?


----------



## Melonfish (10 Jun 2011)

BOHICA - bend over here it comes again...


----------



## bmakabayan (11 Jun 2011)

*MMTT* - Mwuah




Mwuah



Tsup



Tsup




*ITALY* - I Trust And Love You
*JAPAN* - Just Always Pray At Night
*KMB - K*iss me Baby

hahaha lol


----------



## Melonfish (15 Jun 2011)

Oh one i forgot:
QFT - Quoted for truth. when you quote someone's comment because you think it particularly relevant or poignant.


----------



## apollo179 (19 Jul 2011)

Is LOL laugh out loud or lots of love. Ive been using it as lots of love and have now become aware of the other interpretation and am concerned everyone i said it to may be thinking that ive been laughing at them.
For the record ive been using it as lots of love.


----------



## benb (25 Jul 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Is LOL laugh out loud or lots of love. Ive been using it as lots of love and have now become aware of the other interpretation and am concerned everyone i said it to may be thinking that ive been laughing at them.
> For the record ive been using it as lots of love.



It's Laugh Out Loud.

I.E. don't send a message saying "The dog's dead. LOL"


----------



## apollo179 (26 Jul 2011)

benb said:


> It's Laugh Out Loud.
> 
> I.E. don't send a message saying "The dog's dead. LOL"


I fear thats what ive been doing - thanks for the heads up. 
lots of love.


----------



## Twigman (2 Aug 2011)

PTW powered 2 wheeler (motorbike/scooter etc)


----------



## Goobs (8 Aug 2011)

samid said:


> What, nobody mentioned PITA yet ?




Prefer PITFA !


----------



## Firm Button (19 Aug 2011)

Whats a 'clincher' when refering to a tyre? 

Steve


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Sep 2011)

Firm Button said:


> Whats a 'clincher' when refering to a tyre?
> 
> Steve



Its the same as 'chaffer'.


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Sep 2011)

TMBT = That must be true
ICLMTY = I can laugh more than you
JDH = Just dying here
BUTA = Bike up the arse


----------



## apollo179 (8 Sep 2011)

Goobs said:


> Prefer PITFA !



You need to give a translation for the uninitiated.


----------



## coffeejo (8 Sep 2011)

apollo179 said:


> You need to give a translation for the uninitiated.



Pain In The ...


----------



## apollo179 (24 Sep 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Pain In The ...



Thanks. I know pita so should have got pitfa.


----------



## Roadking (29 Sep 2011)

Not many if any, of these are acronyms.

An acronym is a word made of the first letters of other words.

For example: S.H.A.P.E is the acronym and a word, the acronym"stands for" - Strategic Headquarters Allied Powers Europe.

Or, S.C.U.B.A - Self Contained Underwater Breathing Apparatus.

Hope this helps.

Roadking.


----------



## Lis (20 Oct 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Keith Oates (20 Oct 2011)

Firm Button said:


> Whats a 'clincher' when refering to a tyre?
> 
> Steve



A clincher tyre is one that has to have a tube inside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonathanw (10 Dec 2011)

garrilla said:


> A whole 10 pages on this thread and nobody did n+1
> 
> n+1 = the number of bikes that most cyclists desire where n is the number they currently have



Thankfully, I now have an explanation of this. I've been here wondering what this was all about, but was afraid to ask


----------



## machew (10 Dec 2011)

_SGWBA : Also an _acronym for Self Contained Underwater Breathing Apparatus


----------



## MarkyMark292 (20 Jan 2012)

When you have a keyboard in front of you, why is there a need for acronyms? Okay, if you re going to mention something more than once in a post, fair play, but you could simply say it once in full and add the acronym in brackets.

I just wondered!


----------



## Theseus (20 Jan 2012)

MarkyMark292 said:


> When you have a keyboard in front of you, why is there a need for acronyms? Okay, if you re going to mention something more than once in a post, fair play, but you could simply say it once in full and add the acronym in brackets.
> 
> I just wondered!


 
Some do, some don't. YMMV


----------



## MarkyMark292 (20 Jan 2012)

YMMV?


----------



## subaqua (20 Jan 2012)

MarkyMark292 said:


> YMMV?


 
yeah sometimes it 3 miles home from work sometimes its 20 miles , depends on the weather


----------



## MarkyMark292 (20 Jan 2012)

"Your Mileage May Vary" Gotcha!


----------



## Nihal (9 Jun 2012)

Oh you all GTH​


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jul 2012)

Please without having to trawl through ten pages, someone tell me what FNRTTC or whatever, is ?


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jul 2012)

Arjimlad said:


> Please without having to trawl through ten pages, someone tell me what FNRTTC or whatever, is ?


 

Friday Night Ride To The Coast


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jul 2012)

Thank you - so that'd be Portishead then...


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Jul 2012)

One I use is WNRttP - Wednesday Night Ride to the Pub.
My local CTC does an evening ride stopping at a hostelry for refreshment. On a Wednesday, usually.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jul 2012)

And of course my very own made up SMRbtH.
Of which I am pleased to say has seemed to have caught on. Cheers Si


----------



## Crankarm (12 Aug 2012)

MarkyMark292 said:


> YMMV?


 
You Make Me Vomit ?


----------



## hotmetal (3 Sep 2012)

I've been wondering for a while what that "SMRbtH" was in aid of. Only now you mention it in the same breath as FNRttC have I realised that you mean Saturday Morning Ride back to Home. D'oh! Maybe it's because my brain can't conceive of riding to the coast on a Friday night and not getting home till Sat am…


----------



## boxer (7 Sep 2012)

I have seen *IIRC *used loads of times, but am ashamed to say i had no idea what it meant until i saw this thread


----------



## Nij48 (15 Oct 2012)

What does N+1 mean? sorry


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2012)

Nij48 said:


> What does N+1 mean? sorry


 

N = the number of bikes you currently own.


----------



## Nij48 (15 Oct 2012)

Ahh thank you. So I am N+2 (my hybrid and my old dilapidated MTB) - if I got you right.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2012)

Nij48 said:


> Ahh thank you. So I am N+2 (my hybrid and my old dilapidated MTB) - if I got you right.


 

No, N is the number of bikes you currently own. +1 is the next bike that you will eventually buy.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> No, N is the number of bikes you currently own. +1 is the next bike that you will eventually buy.


 
And N+1 means the number of bikes you own plus one meaning you should always have one more bike than you already own. Yes, it's confusing.


----------



## mickle (15 Oct 2012)

A common Workshop abbreviation is PDI = pre delivery inspection. And then theres STF. PDIs often have STF (sh!t to fit i.e. lights, mudguards, racks and sh!t.


----------



## Nij48 (15 Oct 2012)

Cheers Ian & Jaz.
2+1 then lol


----------



## CycleSpalding (9 Dec 2012)

One Question, I'm new so please let me off!  What does MGIF stand for? I've seen it about a lot and still can't figure it out! D:


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (9 Dec 2012)

CycleSpalding said:


> One Question, I'm new so please let me off!  What does MGIF stand for? I've seen it about a lot and still can't figure it out! D:


 
Must Get in Front - a mentality that drivers have when they see a cyclist and they must get in front at all means.


----------



## CycleSpalding (10 Dec 2012)

jazloc said:


> Must Get in Front - a mentality that drivers have when they see a cyclist and they must get in front at all means.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (10 Dec 2012)

CycleSpalding said:


> Thank you very much.


 
No problem


----------



## AndyRM (12 Dec 2012)

jazloc said:


> And N+1 means the number of bikes you own plus one meaning you should always have one more bike than you already own. Yes, it's confusing.


 
S - 1 should also be mentioned, as it is the number of spouses you will have when your collection becomes too great for her/him.


----------



## ashby the biker boy (30 Dec 2012)

palinurus said:


> WVM: White van man
> POB: What does this stand for anyway? I favour Pedestrian on Bike.


 
in my line of work it means Persons/People On Board !!!!!!!


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Dec 2012)

jazloc said:


> Must Get in Front - a mentality that drivers have when they see a cyclist and they must get in front at all means.


 
That is also a mentality that applies to a lot of the lycra-clad road bike owners club


----------



## Shut Up Legs (24 Feb 2013)

ashby the biker boy said:


> in my line of work it means Persons/People On Board !!!!!!!


 Same here: in ATC the POB is used to calculate the ATOW .


----------



## chernij (10 Apr 2013)

Thanks! I'll print this off and keep it next to my computer


----------



## User16625 (29 Apr 2013)

What does KOM stand for/mean? I see this a lot, could add this one in.


----------



## StuAff (29 Apr 2013)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> What does KOM stand for/mean? I see this a lot, could add this one in.


King of the Mountains. Apart from the Tour de France jersey, also used by Strava for segment 'champions' (not just climbs, to be confusing).


----------



## Leodis (30 May 2013)

INR = Impercetible Nod of Recognition


----------



## AnnaNanna (31 Aug 2013)

INR is something my dad checks to make sure his tablets work!


----------



## Prando (21 Oct 2013)

I'm a later version of MAMIL (Middle Aged Men In Lycra) .....PIL (Pensioner In Lycra) 

COYB ....anyone ?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Oct 2013)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> What does KOM stand for/mean? I see this a lot, could add this one in.


As above, cf. QOM.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Nov 2013)

Acronyms. Are a PIA

Steve


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jan 2014)

I grew up there, right near the landing pattern.


----------



## PaulSB (1 Sep 2014)

Prando said:


> I'm a later version of MAMIL (Middle Aged Men In Lycra) .....PIL (Pensioner In Lycra)
> 
> COYB ....anyone ?



Round here, Blackburn / Chorley, it stands for Come on You Blues. 

Never heard it in relation to cycling but widely used on Rovers messageboards


----------



## Hop3y (9 Sep 2014)

PaulSB said:


> Round here, Blackburn / Chorley, it stands for Come on You Blues.
> 
> Never heard it in relation to cycling but widely used on Rovers messageboards



Booooo... UTC!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Sep 2014)

TMN. An award given to someone who has posted something but has been ignored, only to find that shortly afterwards someone else posts the very same thing and gets the credit.


----------



## Poacher (23 Sep 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> TMN. An award given to someone who has posted something but has been ignored, only to find that shortly afterwards someone else posts the very same thing and gets the credit.


The ominous silence can only mean that someone, somewhere, is working on a devastating, once-and-for-all putdown of an acronym for TBM.............


----------



## howard2107 (11 Jun 2015)

DILLIGAF


----------



## RichardB (24 Jul 2015)

jazloc said:


> And N+1 means the number of bikes you own plus one meaning you should always have one more bike than you already own. Yes, it's confusing.



I have seen this on a motorcycle forum like this, and it is 100% applicable to bicycles:

"What is the ideal number of motorcycles to own?"
"_n_+1, where _n_ is the number you currently own. This can be alternatively expressed as _s_-1, where _s_ is the number that will result in separation from your partner."


----------



## RichardB (30 Jul 2015)

OK, I'm stumped. 'SCR'? It's obviously not Senior Common Room, and I am guessing from the context it is something like S*** Commuter Race/Racing, but a look at Google doesn't give any results apart from this forum (and The Giant SCR). Anyone?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2015)

RichardB said:


> OK, I'm stumped. 'SCR'? It's obviously not Senior Common Room, and I am guessing from the context it is something like S*** Commuter Race/Racing, but a look at Google doesn't give any results apart from this forum (and The Giant SCR). Anyone?




Silly Commuter Racing


----------



## RichardB (30 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Silly Commuter Racing


Thank you! Must do some, soonest.


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Aug 2015)

It's a male thing, but do cyclists have an equivalent for "Put your furniture in the centre of the room"


----------



## RichardB (22 Sep 2015)

GuyBoden said:


> It's a male thing, but do cyclists have an equivalent for "Put your furniture in the centre of the room"


I honestly have no idea what that means.


----------



## Sbudge (2 Oct 2015)

HJ said:


> Local Bike Shop, took days to figure out what it meant...


Yep, me too, couldn't figure out why I'd want to take my bike to the London Business School.

Oh and TLA obviously (Three Letter Acronym)


----------



## winjim (2 Oct 2015)

TMN. An award given to someone who has posted something but has been ignored, only to find that shortly afterwards someone else posts the very same thing and gets the credit.


----------



## Sbudge (2 Oct 2015)

winjim said:


> TMN. An award given to someone who has posted something but has been ignored, only to find that shortly afterwards someone else posts the very same thing and gets the credit.


Point taken. :-)

OK, couldn't find "POETS" day in the list....appropriate today.
(P*** Off Early Tomorrow's Saturday)


----------



## RichardB (8 Nov 2015)

GuyBoden said:


> It's a male thing, but do cyclists have an equivalent for "Put your furniture in the centre of the room"





RichardB said:


> I honestly have no idea what that means.



@GuyBoden, please put me out of my misery!


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Nov 2015)

RichardB said:


> @GuyBoden, please put me out of my misery!


"Put your furniture in the centre of the room " means adjusting your male equipment into a central position.


----------



## RichardB (14 Nov 2015)

Thank you Guy! I can sleep easy now. Genuine lols, I had never heard that one.


----------



## the bald eagle (15 Dec 2015)

Newbies like me should be directed here on sign up!


----------



## bramble1949 (26 Dec 2015)

This thread is essential for newcomers and the elderly since I am both. No confirmation need of this as I am posting this at the end of page 13 rather than the end of the the thread. I could not seem to delete this and put it in the right place. Story of my life.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2015)

GuyBoden said:


> "Put your furniture in the centre of the room " means adjusting your male equipment into a central position.



You mean you talk about this? The people you ride with sound dodgy :0)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jun 2016)

Not sure if it's been noted, but;
Wife/girlfriend, & equally husband/boyfriend specific;


SWMBO (She Who Must be Obeyed)
'Management'
'Accountant'
'Financial Advisor'
She Who Says *No*!'


----------



## Profpointy (14 Jun 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> "Put your furniture in the centre of the room " means adjusting your male equipment into a central position.



a variant on "pocket billiards" then


----------



## Profpointy (14 Jun 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not sure if it's been noted, but;
> Wife/girlfriend, & equally husband/boyfriend specific;
> 
> 
> ...



I like "the domestic authorities"

Picked it up in a model engineering book -lathes and so on - suggesting a heavy lathe crashing through floorboards of the spare bedroom "may not be popular with the domesitc authorities". Almost seemed like a job title akin to "works manager" or similar.


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Jul 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> "Put your furniture in the centre of the room " means adjusting your male equipment into a central position.





Profpointy said:


> a variant on "pocket billiards" then



Pulling your Male Genitals up into a central location in your shorts (balls'n'all) is common practice on road bikes, so your male equipment doesn't get painfully rubbed on the seat during a long ride.


----------



## Kominic (14 Jul 2016)

MAMIL. THANX


----------



## TrishnBonnie (14 Jul 2016)

Middle Aged Man In Licra - Google is fab


----------



## jefmcg (14 Jul 2016)

TrishnBonnie said:


> Middle Aged Man In Licra - Google is fab








(someone snuck through the barriers at a Olympic run-up event)


----------



## Xhidaka (7 Sep 2016)

Most of these are used on every site everywhere but I'm grateful for the more bike specific ones. Thank You for those!


----------



## DMan001 (7 Sep 2016)

One of my friends is a firm proponent of the acronym "BOAB" (bird on a bike) but I am undecided on whether this should be accepted due to the slightly disrespectful tone!


----------



## DMan001 (7 Sep 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> "Put your furniture in the centre of the room " means adjusting your male equipment into a central position.



I can definitely see myself using this in the future!


----------



## jefmcg (8 Sep 2016)

DMan001 said:


> One of my friends is a firm proponent of the acronym "BOAB" (bird on a bike) but I am undecided on whether this should be accepted due to the slightly disrespectful tone!


I don't see the value in this acronym, it doesn't really contain any useful information. Offensive as some people find it, MAMIL encompasses a set of assumptions in a single word. BOAB really doesn't say anything at all about the rider except her gender. You are right, it does say a lot about the person who says it.


----------



## Crackle (8 Sep 2016)

What's ASJT? Seen it loads, no idea wtf it means.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> What's ASJT? Seen it loads, no idea wtf it means.


I'm not entirely sure but I think it means Adrain Said Just That.

I could of course be totally wrong, and everyone will point and laugh.


----------



## jefmcg (8 Sep 2016)

GuyBoden said:


> "Put your furniture in the centre of the room " means adjusting your male equipment into a central position.


Not always a good plan


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Sep 2016)

User13710 said:


> Another Subtle Joke Trampled. Coined by Adrian I believe.


I thought I had it figured ...

Feel free to point and laugh.


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2019)

ITYFIABMCTT
I Think You'll Find It's A Bit More Complicated Than That


----------



## winjim (1 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> ITYFIABMCTT
> I Think You'll Find It's A Bit More Complicated Than That


Shamelessly borrowed from the Bad Science forum.


----------



## jefmcg (1 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> ITYFIABMCTT
> I Think You'll Find It's A Bit More Complicated Than That


Um?


Shaun said:


> *ITYFIABMCTT *- I Think You'll Find It's A Bit More Complicated Than That



OP, 2007


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Jan 2019)

GOAT - Greatest Of All Time


----------



## Markymark (1 Jan 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> GOAT - Greatest Of All Time


MM - greatest of all time.


----------



## Katherine (2 Jan 2019)

winjim said:


> Shamelessly borrowed from the Bad Science forum.





jefmcg said:


> Um?
> 
> 
> OP, 2007



I didn't understand what winjim meant when he posted that acronym yesterday. 
It wasn't in the forum list but Cosmicbike knew the answer. 
Thinking I probably wasn't the only one who might want to look it up, I posted it in here and also edited the original post to add it there too.


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Jan 2019)

Markymark said:


> MM - greatest of all time.


I thought MM was 'Most Modest'


----------



## Nigelnightmare (23 May 2019)

What does "*N+1*" mean?


----------



## TheDoctor (23 May 2019)

It's the number of bikes you need, where N is the number of bikes you have.
The other metric is S-1, where S is the number of bikes where your partner would leave you!

It's cropped up before, a few pages back.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm not entirely sure but I think it means Adrain Said Just That.
> 
> I could of course be totally wrong, and everyone will point and laugh.



It was used by Adrian but it meant "another subtle joke trampled".

I haven't read this whole thread but hopefully I'm not the first to point out that these are not all acronyms but mostly abbreviations. An acronym is where the initials are read as a word, such as RAM, radar, NATO or laser.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 May 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> It was used by Adrian but it meant "another subtle joke trampled".
> 
> I haven't read this whole thread but hopefully I'm not the first to point out that these are not all acronyms but mostly abbreviations. An acronym is where the initials are read as a word, such as RAM, radar, NATO or laser.


I'd _love_ to pretend that I was making a subtle joke, and that therefore you had just trampled on it. 

But I wasn't. I was just wrong.


----------



## Jackslad (22 Jul 2019)

JFDI - Just ****ing Do It


----------



## Lee_M (24 Aug 2019)

DAMHIKIJFKOK

Don't ask me how I know, I just farking know, ok


Coined 20+ years ago on a motorcycle forum, used it ever since


----------



## TheDoctor (24 Aug 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> It was used by Adrian but it meant "another subtle joke trampled".
> 
> I haven't read this whole thread but hopefully I'm not the first to point out that these are not all acronyms but mostly abbreviations. An acronym is where the initials are read as a word, such as RAM, radar, NATO or laser.


I've just edited the thread title to read Forum/Cycling Acronyms and Abbreviations.
You're welcome 
(and yes, I know that acronyms are a sub-set of abbreviations...)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Aug 2019)

16 pages of abbreviations, we have no hope. Often easier and simpler to write out the phrase you want to use to save a lot of misinterpretation or confusion.

IDKWYJSPE


----------



## TheDoctor (24 Aug 2019)

In all fairness, not all 16 pages are abbreviations - some of them are discussion.
Plus, they're searchable, so if you search DAMHIKT you'll get to Don't Ask Me How I Know That. Hopefully...


----------



## ilcaccillo (24 May 2020)

Thank you so much for the info


----------



## FitMum (12 Jul 2020)

WOW! That's a lot! Will need to bookmark this ;-)


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2020)

re: goat

in US baseball, goat is a word reserved for a player that makes one resoundingly blatant error or mistake that costs his team and fanbase dearly 

some examples

also


----------



## Poacher (14 Mar 2021)

IKWIVF - I know what I voted for


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Mar 2021)

Poacher said:


> IKWIVF - I know what I voted for


You had me wondering about that one!


----------



## All uphill (14 Mar 2021)

What is 

FEF?

I've come across it on cycling subreddits.


----------



## RichardB (17 Mar 2021)

All uphill said:


> What is
> 
> FEF?
> 
> I've come across it on cycling subreddits.



I'm a member of a couple of car groups, and there is means Front End Friday - members post head-on pictures of their vehicles. Not sure how that would work with a bike, though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> re: goat
> 
> in US baseball, goat is a word reserved for a player that makes one resoundingly blatant error or mistake that costs his team and fanbase dearly
> 
> ...



Ah the donkey in the team


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (14 Sep 2022)

Shaun said:


> I never realised it had to from a word, or be a pronounceable abbreviation:
> 
> Word or name that is formed by joining the first letters (or the first few letters) of a series of words. For example, DOS is the acronym for Disk Operating System. An acronym is pronounceable, whereas many other abbreviations are not.​​
> Am I the only one who's been making this mistake for years?


I haven't got all the way through yet but I have already realised that people are using the term abbreviation to refer to initialisms like TLA and BDC.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (14 Sep 2022)

Just got through 16 pages and found both PEBCAK and SNAFU are missing. 
Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard and an oldie but a goodie, Situation Normal, All Fluffed Up*

*family friendly version


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Sep 2022)

Aluminum Falcon said:


> Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard



That was updated long ago to PICNIC: problem in chair, not in computer.


----------



## Aluminum Falcon (14 Sep 2022)

glasgowcyclist said:


> That was updated long ago to PICNIC: problem in chair, not in computer.


Sorry, forgot about that. 
There should be 'Problem Exists Between Seat And Steering Wheel' but I would say that as WVM who on occasion is a real PART. 
Managed to get an acronym and an initialism in the same sentence!  LOL!


----------



## shep (15 Sep 2022)

Pathetic, just type what you want to say it stops you from looking like a tw*t.


----------



## armandd (28 Sep 2022)

Shaun said:


> Since this is Beginners and a good few people here will likely be just starting out with cycling, and perhaps even forum chatting, I thought it might be a good idea to compile a list of commonly used acronyms that you might expect to find on CycleChat:
> 
> *AAMOF* - As a matter of fact
> *AASHTA* - as always Sheldon has the answer
> ...


----------



## shep (28 Sep 2022)

I rest my case.


----------

